# Polygamy option....



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

What if you were presented a situation where two or three women had feelings for you, but instead of the usual "you must choose" option, they surprisingly decided to share you. Would you attempt it? Or for those married, your wife had feelings for another women, but this other women also has feelings for you as well as your wife and asks to join your union unofficially. You let her in?

Me personally, that's awesome thinking about having multiple women and getting different options every night. But just dealing with one mate can be tough, imagining dealing with TWO girl's feelings and needs, that sounds too tough for me lol.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was in the military I used to just invite guys to meet me at the movie, and warn them it was a multiple invite. The ratio of women to men at our training school wasn't the greatest, comm-computer, especially among officers, so instead of one guy having a date, there would be four or five and everyone was okay with it. I'm sure if I wanted to spread around the physical favors there would have been no complaints. But I kept to myself that way. However, that was a fun and friendly period of my life. We were all together short term. It was funny when I'd announce during a movie it was time to switch seats, for fairness. People would laugh. We kind of did it as a joke. I was such a prankster in those days. It was a better time, before the Gulf War...

I've heard of women who had two guys who were friends. And the guy I was engaged to (before the military time) had a good friend and I know they wanted to share me. Would have been cozy. But I was too young and too worried about what people might think. When I got older, I wished I had agreed as they are both really nice guys and best friends, and there were qualities about both of them that I admired. Too late now!

Maybe in the nursing home, lol.

Interesting you only frame it with Male and multiple women. What's up with that, not interested in having your best buddy around 24*7 in the house? Seems to me a guy would like some guy company around the clock or close to it, whereas women tend to be solitary creatures around the house.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Interesting you only frame it with Male and multiple women.


Cause this is the men's clubhouse and all, thought it was where all the guys discuss stuff  But yea, any women feel free to join in.


----------

